# Problemas al emerger gnome...[abierto]

## Jack Krauser

Hola a toda la comunidad...

anteriormente ya habia instalado gentoo en mi maquina y no tuve problema alguno hasta

que por error termine entrando en un bug en la cual no podia emerger nada debido a un

paquete y por tratar de arreglar me lleve a gnome (lo dañe =P) y bueno decidi formatear

de nuevo (para tratar de aprender bien =P) pero esta vez quise poner mi maquina a 64 bits

asi que procedi con la instalacion, tuve problemas al principio pero despues lo pude arreglar

hasta llegar al punto de la instalacion de las X, y ahora quiero instalar gnome y al hacer emerge

obtengo esto:

```
emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-145-r1[extras] required by (media-video/cheese-2.32.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-fs/udisks-1.0.3-r1, required by sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7[gdu], required by gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1, required by net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17[gnome], required by gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r5, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

=sys-block/parted-2.3 device-mapper

#required by media-video/cheese-2.32.0, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

=sys-fs/udev-164-r2 extras

#required by sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1, required by sys-fs/udisks-1.0.3-r1, required by sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7[gdu], required by gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1, required by net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17[gnome], required by gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r5, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

>=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1 policykit

#required by app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

>=app-text/poppler-0.16.7 cairo

#required by gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

=dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1 sqlite

#required by app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1[ldap], required by gnome (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2 kdrive

#required by media-sound/sound-juicer-2.32.0, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)

=gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7 cdda

#required by media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.0, required by media-libs/phonon-4.5.0[gstreamer], required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r1, required by kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r5 ogg vorbis

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4 (Missing IUSE: jpeg)

(dependency required by "media-video/cheese-2.32.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

```

ya le hice un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" pero nada de nada sigue con el mismo error...

cabe recalcar que en la instalacion de las X use "emerge xorg-x11" y no xorgserver

este es mi archivo /etc/make.conf:

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 qt4 kde X dbus gtk gnome gdu qt3support"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es en"
```

y lo que tengo en /etc/portage/package.use:

```

cat /etc/portage/package.use

x11-base/xorg-server udev

x11-base/xorg-x11 udev

gnome-base/gnome-session branding

gnome-base/gnome accessibility cdr dvdr ldap mono policykit
```

y esto es emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Aug 2011 05:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3support qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Espero me ayuden en esto y de paso pregunto: Puedo instalar gnome 3 en gentoo? estuve buscando poco

por google pero no encontre respuesta concreta solo quiero saber si se puede, y si se puede como lo

puedo hacer tambien?

Saludos...

----------

## upszot

Hola vamos a tratar de ayudarte...

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by
> 
>     >=sys-fs/udev-145-r1[extras] required by (media-video/cheese-2.32.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

 

lo que te dice aca es lo siguiente...

 que el paquete "media-video/cheese" requiere que le pongas la USE "extras" al paquete "sys-fs/udev"

Eso se hace de la siguiente forma  ejecuta esto con usuario "root"

```
echo ">=sys-fs/udev-145-r1 extras " >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 nota que tiene ">>" eso es para que añada al archivo... (si le pones una sola > te va a borrar todo lo q tenia y dejar solamente eso... otra cosa importante es hacerlo con root ya que sino no vas a poder escribir en "package.use"

Esta parte no tengo idea... pero quisas al hacer lo anterior ya no te aparece mas...

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

>   (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
>     (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

 

Con lo siguiente....

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by sys-fs/udisks-1.0.3-r1, required by sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7[gdu], required by gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1, required by net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17[gnome], required by gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r5, required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1, required by gnome (argument)
> ...

  basicamente tenes q ir leyendo las USES que te dicen aca he ir agregandolas como hicimos arriba con la de udev... 

un ejemplo de esto...

```
echo "=sys-block/parted-2.3 device-mapper" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo ">=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1 policykit" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

y asi con todo ese listado... 

algo a tener en cuenta  es esto.... fijate que dice "media-libs/phonon-4.5.0[gstreamer] " eso quiere decir que el paquete "phonon" se va a compilar con la USE "gstreamer" ... ahi se supone q no tenes q hacer nada, pq ya te esta diciendo q lo esta compilando con esa USE...

pero si en algun momento te encontras con que te pide que compile algo con una USE y la USE te la pone entre [] .... los mismos NO los tenes q poner en "package.use" sino poner simplemente la/s USE/s separadas por un espacio en blanco... (como esta...)

```
echo "=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r5 ogg vorbis" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

 que dicho paquete te compilaria con "ogg" y con "vorbis"

con esto...

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting
> 
>       EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
> ...

  1 sola vez use "automask" ... pero se supone que ejecutando el emerge con "--autounmask-write" te haria das esas modificaciones q te dije arriba en forma automatica... OJO como te dije.. 1 sola vez use "Automask" y esta opcion NUNCA la he usado asique alguien mas te podra explicar como funciona bien... por otro lado si estas aprendiendo te aconsejo hacerlo a mano q tenes mayor control de lo q vas agregando en los archivos y entendes mejor como funciona todo...

... y con esto...

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".
> 
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

si entendi bien... lo q te dice es q no encontro la USE "jpeg" para el paquete "x11-libs/gtk" ... de la siguiente forma podes ver las uses de un paquete y te muestra tambien una mini descripcion de cada una...

```
M1530 upszot # equery uses x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4

[ Searching for packages matching x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4 ]

 U I

 - - aqua          : Include support for the Mac OS X Aqua (Carbon/Cocoa) GUI

 + + cups          : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - examples      : Install examples, usually source code

 - + introspection : Use dev-libs/gobject-introspection for introspection

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 - - vim-syntax    : Pulls in related vim syntax scripts

 - - xinerama      : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which is mandatory if you work in multiple monitors setup

M1530 upszot #
```

como veras la USE "jpeg" no existe para dicha version del paquete... no se pq te esta queriendo compilar eso con esa USE pero se me ocurre que podrias hacer algo asi para evitar ese problema...

```
 echo "=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4 -jpeg " >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

de esa forma al tener un - (menos) adelante, lo que haces es decirle a emerge que dicho paquete NO lo compile con soporte para esa use...

Espero q te haya servido... cualquier cosa postia los avances..

Saludos y bienvenido a la familia XD

Edit: como yapa... en vez de ejecutar "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" quisas te convenga ejecutaar lo siguiente..

```
emerge -uDvNa --keep-going world
```

 y te cuento cual es la diferencia...

u   = --update

D   =  --deep

N  = --newuse

(hasta aca todo igual)...

v   = modo vervoso... (te va a mostrar mas informacion... por ejemplo, con que use esta compilado el paquete, que use agregaste y cual quitaste, y cuales tenes disponibles ...

a  =  lo que haces es mostrarte todo lo que va a emerger y al final de todo te pregunta si queres que empiese a hacerlo... pones "Y" y empieza o "N" y corta...

tambien tenes la opcion "p" 

p = lo mismo q poner  la "a" y cortar la ejecucion con "NO" (ocea q simplemente verías lo que hay para actualizar)

me olvidaba...

--keep-going   = lo que hace es que si un paquete del listado falla, sigue emergiendo el siguiente paquete de la lista... de esa forma despues solamente tenes q emerger el q pincho... y no tenes q estar volviendo a ejecutar de nuevo...

tambien tenes la opcion 

--skipfirst =  esto lo que hace es saltear el 1er paquete de la lista y comenzar a emerger el que le sigue... (muy util cuando te pincha un paquete, y queres seguir emergiendo el resto)

Saludos

----------

## Jack Krauser

gracias upszot por la respuesta, pero me queda una duda, siguiendo el handbook de gentoo acerca de gnome

me indica que coloque unas USE en concreto:

USE="-qt4 -kde X dbus gtk gnome"

y supuestamente ya deberia instalar todo y si mal no recuerdo hice lo mismo para 32 bits y no creo recordar

que se necesitaba especificar tantas USE para poder instalar gnome, y me pregunto esto porque estoy

instalando el metapaquete y deberia de instalarme gnome sin problemas... es asi o estoy equivocado?

----------

## upszot

hola..

 voy a aclararte algo de principio... (no lei la parte del handbook de gnome) ...

pero la respuesta es NI...

jeje

las use que te referís vos son las globales...

y si efectivamente como USE GLOBALES solo necesitarías esas (en principio) para emerger gnome...

PEROO... después como viste, un paquete te puede pedir una use particular para el, o requiere q otro se compile con una USE particular...

te doy un ejemplo practico  *Quote:*   

> USE_HARD="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3"
> 
> USE_NET="-ipv6 wifi ssh samba "
> 
> USE_MULTIMEDIA="dvd jpeg jpeg2k tiff gif xvid png  mp3 mpeg win32codecs pulseaudio alsa opengl "
> ...

  esas son mis USE globales que son las que estan en /etc/make.conf

en este momento no tengo instalado gnome, pero si kde... en similitud a lo q estas haciendo fijate q yo tengo las uses globales "kde qt3support glib"  en principio no necesitaria nada mas... un dato.. no ta q tengo la use "gnome" habilitada y no con - adelante...(segun el handbook de kde deberia de poner -gnome)... pero justamente mi idea era/es tener los dos entornos

y para agregar mas info al asunto...  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # egrep kde /etc/portage/package.use 
> 
> x11-libs/qt-webkit kde
> 
> kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver eigen opengl xscreensaver
> ...

  como veras estas son las use especificas para esos paquetes de KDE que en algún momento me lo pidió, (tal como te lo esta pidiendo a vos ahora).. y voy un poco mas alla....me detengo en esta linea  *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kopete msn skype yahoo winpopup v4l2

  si no hubiera agregado en este caso la USE  "msn" no podria usar este programa para conectarme al msn

espero haber satisfecho tu pregunta... sino que alguien mas experimentado nos lo explique mejor =)

(lo q te dije no lo lei en ningun lado, lo fui aprendiendo con el tiempo), al principio todo el tema este de las USE eran como un gran "hoooo" pero con el tiempo le fui perdiendo el "miedo" por asi decirlo y me fui acostumbrando, quisas vos ahora estas en esa etapa del "hoooo" jeje.

PD: igual quiero q te quedes tranquilo con algo... si compilas un paquete con ciertas USE y con el tiempo te diste cuenta o leiste por ahi que tal otra esta buena para algo.. siempre podes agregar o quitar uses y volver a re-emerger el paquete..

tipico ejemplo de cuando instalas "mplayer" o "vlc" hoy justamente le agrege la use "x264" para ver si no se me lageaban los videos en fullhd

Saludos

----------

## Jack Krauser

OK, acabo de entender esto de las USE y me gusta como las tienes organizadas, en variables, para luego leer el valor de esas variables en USE propiamente dicho,

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE_NET="-ipv6 wifi ssh samba "
> 
> USE_MULTIMEDIA="dvd jpeg jpeg2k tiff gif xvid png  mp3 mpeg win32codecs pulseaudio alsa opengl "
> ...

 

pero quiero entender algo: al momento que haces algo como esto:

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-voip/twinkle ilbc kde speex zrtp
> 
> kde-base/kopete msn skype yahoo winpopup v4l2
> ...

 

¿no estas diciendo que esos paquetes en dicha version se compilen con una USE especifica y si es asi, que pasaria si existiera un nueva version

de ese paquete, entonces no actualizaria?, escojo el ejemplo de aqui

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >=kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua....

 

```
qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0
```

 esta en su version 4.4.0, pero que pasa si de aqui en unos 2 meses se actualiza ese paquete y

esta disponible en portage, no podras actualizar ese paquete? y viene la otra pregunta que capaz responda a la primera pero la hago porque

ignoro esta parte:

```
>=kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua
```

que significado tiene de poner ">="?, es que acaso hace referencia a que instale el paquete "kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde" con las USE 

"-kdeprefix" y "-aqua" en su version "4.4.0" y/o superior?

Ahora si es asi, el detalle es que a veces al hacer un "equery uses" de determinado paquete como el mio en la cual sale el error

```
>=sys-fs/udev-145-r1 extras
```

 la version del paquete udev (145-r1) no existe xq al buscar con "equery" me sale

que no existe pero en cambio si existe la version "sys-fs/udev-164-r2" asi que no me daria error al colocar ">=sys-fs/udev-145-r1 extras" dentro de

"package.use"?

Bueno gracas upszot por tus respuestas, esto de las variables USE es como dices "hoooo" XD

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has actualizado portage ultimamente?

```
# emerge --sync
```

----------

## upszot

Hola de nuevo... 

te saco unas dudas... q di por sentado que entenderías.. *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿no estas diciendo que esos paquetes en dicha version se compilen con una USE especifica y si es asi, que pasaria si existiera un nueva version
> 
> de ese paquete, entonces no actualizaria?, escojo el ejemplo de aqui *upszot wrote:*   >=kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua.... 
> ...

 vamos por partes...los signos..

>     ...simplemente significa MAYOR

=      igual

<     menor

de tal forma si en alguno de los archivos  /etc/portage/package.*   (uses , keywords, mask, unmask, provided ) 

ves algo como esto...  *upszot wrote:*   

> >=kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua....

 

Esto se lee asi...(emerge va a compilar interpretando lo siguiente)

1 las versiones 4.4.0 y todas las superiores " mayor igual que"  ---->    >=  

2. del paquete                                                                             ----->    kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde

3 sin soporte para  "kdeprefix" y "aqua"                                     ---->    -kdeprefix -aqua

de tal modo que si hoy compilas la version 4.40 lo va a hacer sin soporte para aqua y si ma;ana sale una 4.5 tambien lo va a hacer sin soporte para aqua...

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora si es asi, el detalle es que a veces al hacer un "equery uses" de determinado paquete como el mio en la cual sale el error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bueno creo q con lo q te mostre anteriormente entenderas que el ">=" no es parte del nombre del paquete sino q simplemente significa MAYOR IGUAL por tal motivo el error del que hablas se debe a que esta mal escrito el comando...

te muestro un ejemplo de como tenes q escribirlo...(perdon por lo q voy a hacer)

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery list -i |grep sys-fs/udev
> 
> sys-fs/udev-171-r1
> 
> M1530 upszot # equery uses sys-fs/udev
> ...

 te muestro que hice... 

el 1ro, es para ver que paquete tengo instalado... y asi supe que la version de udev q tengo instalada es 171-r1

de todas formas ejecute  el "equery uses" sin pasarle la version para q veas que tambien funciona... y esto me devolvio las uses de la version que tengo instalada...

pero sin contentarme con eso, ejecute el equery pasandole la version q tengo instalada... y obviamente me devolvio lo mismo...

ahora bien... y esto se pone mas interesante...

en el anteultimo ejemplo ejecute "equery uses paquete-version" de una version que NO tengo instalada pero que SI esta en portage http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-fs/udev y me devolvio las uses que usaba esa version... (como veras eran menos)...

y por ultimo, ejecute el equery uses con una version que NO se encuentra en portage...

y es por esto que seguramente "quilosaq" te pregunto si habias ejecutado un "emerge --sync" ultimamente...

lo que haces con "emerge --sync" es traerte el listado de paquetes que se encuentran disponibles en portage para instalar...

Creo que eso fue todo XD

Edit: a todo esto, nunca te lo dije.. pero quisas ya lo sabias... para poder ejecutar el comando "equery" tenes q tener instalado el paquete "gentoolkit"

otra cosa tenes mas informacion del manejo de las use aca: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

saludos

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola,

Hasta ahoritas esta todo de maravilla, con la explicacion que me das es mas que obvio que puedo entender (deberias ser profesor XD) aunque como mencionas ya lo entiendo, aunque me lo suponia pero preguntaba para asegurarme de que lo que estaba pensando no estaba erroneo.

Recien acabo de hacer un "emerge --sync" y ahora procedere a poner las USE adecuadas para poder emerger gnome, creanme que ya llevo como un mes sin entorno grafico (no me he dado tiempo como para terminar la instalacion de gentoo), pero asi estoy aprendiendo muchisimo de linux y ese es el objetivo, y bueno la ultima duda del dia:

Ya se acabo de actualizar el portage y de paso el "emerge" me pidio actualizacion, ahora bien empiezo con la instalacion de gnome y me bota 2 errores puntuales que he buscado en internet y no hallo solucion (por lo menos el segundo problema, el primero no lo he buscado pero con todo lo posteo):

```
emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-145-r1[extras] required by (media-video/cheese-2.32.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4::gentoo (Missing IUSE: jpeg)

(dependency required by "media-video/cheese-2.32.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])
```

Al parecer primero tengo un problema de conflicto de paquetes, cabe recalcar que cuando instale las X lo hice con soporte para "sys-fs/udev" y ahora gnome tambien requiere de ese paquete y hay conflicto de slot o algo asi...

Y con respecto a lo segundo pues es un problema de IUSE y no hay mucha informacion de como solucionar mi problema, al parecer el paquete "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]" requiere de la USE "jpeg" pero al hacer un "equery uses x11-libs/gtk+:2" no tiene dentro de sus USES esa USE asi que no se como solucionar mi problema...

PLEASE HELP ME...  :Sad: 

Tan cerca y a la vez tan lejos de tener gnome  :Sad: 

----------

## upszot

mm vamos por partes...

 si haces un "emerge -uDvNa udev" que version te quiere instalar?

 por otro lado mostrame la salida de esto...

"egrep udev /etc/portage/package.* "

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

```
emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-145-r1[extras] required by (media-video/cheese-2.32.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

```

Posiblemente este error se deba a que tienes instalado udev-164-r2 sin "extra" en la USE y está incluido en el archivo world porque lo instalaste expresamente. Compruébalo con

```
grep udev /var/lib/portage/world
```

Si es así lo mejor es que lo desinstales y dejes que se instale como dependencia de cheese-2.32.0

```
emerge --unmerge udev
```

El otro error.

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4::gentoo (Missing IUSE: jpeg)

(dependency required by "media-video/cheese-2.32.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])
```

El ebuild cheese-2.32.0 está mal (u obsoleto) porque reclama un paquete construido con un valor en la USE que no existe (gtk+ [jpeg]). Tienes 2 posibilidades:

a) Esperar a que el mantenedor del paquete lo arregle

b) Instalar otra versión (superior) del paquete. Atención porque la otra versión que hay en portage está en pruebas para x86 y amd64 y tendrás que desenmascarala.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola upszot:

 *upszot wrote:*   

> mm vamos por partes...
> 
>  si haces un "emerge -uDvNa udev" que version te quiere instalar?
> 
>  por otro lado mostrame la salida de esto...
> ...

 

Pues lo que me bota la terminal es lo siguiente:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge -uDvNa udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libogg-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 391 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.03  281 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619  10 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1  86 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1  USE="-static" 88 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.34.0  149 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1  USE="bzip2 unicode" 1,345 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2 [4.3.2] USE="-nocxx" 1,978 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 575 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 483 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.1_p4 [3.0.0_p3] 1,128 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r2 [2.88-r1] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-env-4.6.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug" 638 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.29  882 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29  16 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4  3 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.7.1 [3.7.6.3] USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -unlock-notify" 1,708 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.11  USE="-examples -static-libs" 661 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1  179 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b-r1  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -threads" 1,504 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2  1,507 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  75 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22 [7.0.21] USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.22.2 [0.22.0] USE="mmx sse2 (-altivec) (-neon) -static-libs" 451 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" 1,190 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6 [2.3] 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 4,425 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2  77 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  74 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4 [1.4.3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.1 [1.2.0] 131 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.12 [1.1.11] USE="-static-libs" 291 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.2 [1.3.1] USE="-static-libs" 268 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.1  USE="-static-libs" 263 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2  USE="X -rle -static-libs" 495 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.2 [1.2.1-r1] 127 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1  USE="-alsa -debug -networkmanager -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 204 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite* ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -tk -wininst" 9,658 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.19 [0.6.15] 391 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2  USE="accessibility exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.5  USE="(-aqua) -bindist (-kdeenablefinal)" 28,008 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 55 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.8.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 36 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libattica-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 40 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.1  USE="clucene dbus qt4 -debug -exif -fam -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 915 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/automoc-0.9.88  9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-4.5.0  USE="gstreamer (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio -vlc -xine" 315 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2  USE="dbus exceptions jit kde (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.32-r1  USE="nls (-introspection) -test" 3,448 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.92  USE="-bash-completion -debug -doc -static-libs -test" 672 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20110502-r1 [20090709] 171 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1 [2.21.1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.73-r1  USE="lvm1 readline static (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)" 916 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4 [1.2.1] 8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.17  USE="-static-libs" 368 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-2.3  USE="debug device-mapper nls readline (-selinux)" 2,905 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.24.2  6,073 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.32  USE="nls orc -debug (-introspection)" 2,657 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.28  USE="orc -debug" 3,021 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r5  USE="X ogg vorbis -a52 -aac -alsa -dv -dvb -dvd -esd -ffmpeg -flac -lame -mp3 -mpeg -musepack -mythtv -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l2 -wavpack -xv" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1 [1.4.12] 111 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/make-3.82-r1 [3.82] USE="nls -static" 1,214 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2  USE="libffi -alltargets -debug -llvm-gcc -ocaml -test -udis86" 8,899 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-7.11 [7.10.3] USE="classic egl%* gallium llvm* nptl shared-glapi%* -bindist% -debug -gbm% -gles -motif -openvg% -pax_kernel% -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,406 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.0  USE="-alsa -debug" 88 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -private-headers -webkit" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1  USE="gtk introspection kde nls pam -debug -doc -examples" 1,048 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 416 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 4 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1  USE="introspection -doc -examples" 399 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99.0  USE="-debug -examples" 66 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.12  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 381 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.3-r1  USE="nls -bash-completion -debug -doc -remote-access" 706 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-1.4.8-r1 [1.4.6-r2] USE="X acl dbus jpeg pam perl png python ssl threads tiff -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="es -da -de -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 4,441 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0  USE="gtk ncurses qt4 -caps -static" 477 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.17  USE="bzip2 nls -adns -caps -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 3,904 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r1  USE="acl bzip2 handbook mmx nls policykit sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow -alsa (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -opengl -semantic-desktop -spell -test -zeroconf" 12,615 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="es -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 34 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 26 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.6.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 5,692 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.6.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.16.7  USE="cairo* cxx introspection lcms qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg -jpeg2k -png" 0 kB

Total: 92 packages (20 upgrades, 69 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 134,151 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Obviamente le he dicho que no, y con respecto a lo otro que pides pues me bota esto:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # egrep udev /etc/portage/package.*

/etc/portage/package.use:x11-base/xorg-server udev

/etc/portage/package.use:x11-base/xorg-x11 udev

/etc/portage/package.use:>=sys-fs/udev-145-r1 extras
```

Hola quilosaq, pues con respecto a lo que mencionas:

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge gnome
> 
> ...

 

Pues me puse a hacerle un 

```
emerge --unmerge udev
```

 y luego un 

```
emerge udev
```

 claro que con la USE "extras", y al querer instalar gnome ya no me bota ese error:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4::gentoo (Missing IUSE: jpeg)

(dependency required by "media-video/cheese-2.32.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

```

Y con respecto a lo otro:

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El otro error.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No entiendo muy bien, el paquete conflictivo no seria el "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]"? tu mencionas que el conflictivo es  "media-video/cheese-2.32.0", y si fuese asi no seria tambien conflictivos los paquetes "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" y "gnome"?

Ahora viene la primera propuesta que me haces:

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Esperar a que el mantenedor del paquete lo arregle

 

Si espero, en que tiempo tendria que esperar? ya voy como 3 dias con este problema y no hay solucion.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) Instalar otra versión (superior) del paquete. Atención porque la otra versión que hay en portage está en pruebas para x86 y amd64 y tendrás que desenmascarala.

 

Si voy a instalar otra version superior del paquete, como se cual es ese paquete superior? como lo puedo ver en portage y si la desenmascaro no tendria problemas con el paquete principal que seria gnome? no tendria problemas en actualizaciones futuras al usar un paquete superior?

----------

## Luciernaga

Pregunto:

¿porqué en el /etc/make.conf tiene puesto MAKEOPTS="-j5" cuando con el parámetro -j2 tiene suficiente?

¿ejecutó python-updater alguna vez?

Este problema me ocurrió por establecer udev en la USE= lo quité y recompilé todo y al final ejecuto siempre lo siguiente:

emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav world

revdep-rebuild

y listo problema solucionado.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

muchos de los problemas que hay en este hilo simplemente son por no usar el perfil correcto, como estáis hablando de instalar gnome el perfil debería ser desktop/gnome. Si no queréis usar un perfil en concreto tenéis que tener mucho ojo con los mensajes de portage, que muchas veces no se entienden de una forma inmediata.

P.ej., si tenéis pensado usar un escritorio actual como kde o gnome udev debería estar en las globales, hay un montón de paquetes que dependen de udev hoy en día. 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".
> 
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4::gentoo (Missing IUSE: jpeg)
> ...

 

el mensaje de demasiado críptico puesto asi pero si miras en el ebuild el problema es que no tienes x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf instalado con el use jpeg porque ni estás usando un perfil desktop.

Con lo que me temo que tendrás que recompilar casi todo tu sistema despues de seleccionar el perfil adecuado.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

eselect profile list

eselect profile set 3

... y recompilar todo

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos gracias por sus respuestas. Primero luciernaga

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Pregunto:
> 
> ¿porqué en el /etc/make.conf tiene puesto MAKEOPTS="-j5" cuando con el parámetro -j2 tiene suficiente?
> 
> ¿ejecutó python-updater alguna vez?
> ...

 

porque tengo en MAKEOPTS=-j5? pues por esta razon: en el handbook dice:

 *handbook wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS
> 
> Con la variable MAKEOPTS definimos cuantas compilaciones paralelas pueden hacerse al mismo tiempo cuando instalamos un paquete. El valor sugerido se obtiene sumando uno a la cantidad de CPUs (o de cores) de su sistema, aunque este valor no es siempre el perfecto.
> 
> Listado de Código 4.3: MAKEOPTS para un sistema normal de 1-CPU
> ...

 

Mi pc es un core2quad (4 procesadores)....

Ahora gringo:

 *gringo wrote:*   

> muchos de los problemas que hay en este hilo simplemente son por no usar el perfil correcto, como estáis hablando de instalar gnome el perfil debería ser desktop/gnome. Si no queréis usar un perfil en concreto tenéis que tener mucho ojo con los mensajes de portage, que muchas veces no se entienden de una forma inmediata.
> 
> P.ej., si tenéis pensado usar un escritorio actual como kde o gnome udev debería estar en las globales, hay un montón de paquetes que dependen de udev hoy en día. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]".
> ...

 

Intentare poner dentro de package.use el paquete que me estas mencionando con la USE correspondiente, pero la cuestion es ¿porque no uso el perfil gnome? Pues por el simple hecho de que quiero aprender el funcionamiento de linux y en especial (en este caso, gentoo) y por eso decidi escoger el perfil mas basico para a partir de alli comenzar a construir mi sistema, espero entiendan mi punto... Ademas ahora estoy instalando gentoo de 64 bits, pero anteriormente ya habia instalado mi sistema en 32 bits y asi mismo lo hice, escogi un perfil basico y a partir de alli construi el sistema y nunca obtuve este tipo de error, lo cual me paece raro...

Saludos...

EDITO: acabo de poner el paquete ">=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2 jpeg" dentro de package.use e intente instalar gnome pero aun continuo con el error, alguna idea...???

----------

## esteban_conde

Pones esto:

 *Quote:*   

>   ">=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2 jpeg" 

 

Deberias poner esto:

>=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2  USE="X introspection jpeg jpeg2k svg tiff -debug -doc -test"

Al menos a mi me sale eso en emerge -pv gdk-pixbuf, te sugiero que emerjas el paquete antes y luego seguir con gnome.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Pues me puse a hacerle un 
> 
> ```
> emerge --unmerge udev
> ```
> ...

 

No dije que lo instalaras (emergieras) expresamente sino que dejaras que se instalara como dependencia de otro paquete. La diferencia es que quede registrado en o no en el archivo world. Tal como lo has hecho, cuanto tengas otra situación en la que se necesite udev con otro valor en USE volverás a tener un problema similar.

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> No entiendo muy bien, el paquete conflictivo no seria el "x11-libs/gtk+:2[jpeg]"? tu mencionas que el conflictivo es  "media-video/cheese-2.32.0", y si fuese asi no seria tambien conflictivos los paquetes "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" y "gnome"?

 

gtk+ no es conflictivo, simplemente no se puede construir con ese valor de USE (ni con otros muchos). El ebuid incorrecto, como dije es cheese-2.32.0 por pedir algo imposible. Los ebuids gnome-2.32.1 y gnome no se puede saber si son conflictivos, incorrectos o cualquier otra cosa hasta que fallen por algún motivo; y entonces habrá que ver ese motivo.

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Si espero, en que tiempo tendria que esperar?

 

Tendrás que preguntárselo al mantenedor del ebuid, posiblemente abriendo una incidencia en Gentoo's Bugzilla

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Si voy a instalar otra version superior del paquete, como se cual es ese paquete superior? como lo puedo ver en portage

 

```
equery list -p cheese
```

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> y si la desenmascaro no tendria problemas con el paquete principal que seria gnome?

 

Tendrás que probar o esperar.

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> no tendria problemas en actualizaciones futuras al usar un paquete superior?

 

¿Quién conoce el futuro?

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pones esto:
> 
>  *Quote:*     ">=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2 jpeg"  
> 
> Deberias poner esto:
> ...

 

Pues intente con eso pero nada de nada...

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Jack Krauser wrote:*   Pues me puse a hacerle un 
> 
> ```
> emerge --unmerge udev
> ```
> ...

 

Pues despues de tanto buscar por la red, mejor decidi abrir un bug en bugzilla para que den solucion a esto, ya que creo que no sere el unico que pase por este problema...

Por cierto me causo gracia tu comentario:

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Quién conoce el futuro?

 

Verdad es...  :Wink: 

Saludos... XD

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Hola amigos gracias por sus respuestas. Primero luciernaga
> 
> Luciernaga escribió:
> 
> Pregunto:
> ...

 

Vale como principio, pero ... te pueden surgir problemas de compilación con Java sobretodo cuando compiles LibreOffice pues con el parámetro -j5 falla alguna que otra vez viéndome relegado (según en qué máquina) a establecerlo a -j2, o incluso a -j1 para salir exitoso del trance ...

Veredes amigo ...  :Wink: 

PostData:

La propuesta del amigo gringo es elemental, querido Watson, por cierto incluída en la última versión del manual ...

----------

## Jack Krauser

hola, pues donde esta la ultima version del manual? O sera que estoy ciego =P, anyway, no estaria mal usar el perfil gnome, pero me gustaria instalar otros entornos de escritorio y en ese sentido creo que habria problemas con las USE que se definio en determinado perfil ya que al hacer un “deep clean“ pues se trataria de recompilar todo con nuevas USE y eso me ocasionaria mas que un dolor de cabeza...

Vamos, no me rendire, tengo que tener gnome instalado, ya llevo casi una semana con esto y no me rendire hasta llegar a la meta...

Saludos...

----------

## gringo

no tienes que usar el perfil gnome a narices para instalar gnome ( de hecho el perfil gnome es algo nuevo, se añadió este año si mal no recuerdo ),es sólo que te hará la vida mas fácil. 

Lo que ocurre es lo que estás viendo, que te van a saltar dependencias de paquetes y/o uses por todos lados y puede resultar engorroso, sobre todo para un recién llegado a gentoo.

Yo lo hago al revés p.ej. : uso el perfil gnome como base y desactivo las uses que no necesito o no quiero tener activadas. Ten en cuenta que el perfil gnome realmente sólo añade las USEs "eds evo gnome gnome-keyring gstreamer nautilus" ( está en /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/gnome ).

Además, no influye para nada usar el perfl gnome y querer usar xfce o kde. En el caso de kde lo único que tendrías que es añadir un par de uses mas, sólo en el caso de que manualmente desmarques un use global importante o cambies de perfil tendrás que recompilar paquetes a machete. Si no, ya digo, puedes tener tantos entornos instalados como quieres usando el perfil que te dé la gana.

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no tienes que usar el perfil gnome a narices para instalar gnome ( de hecho el perfil gnome es algo nuevo, se añadió este año si mal no recuerdo ),es sólo que te hará la vida mas fácil.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es lo que estás viendo, que te van a saltar dependencias de paquetes y/o uses por todos lados y puede resultar engorroso, sobre todo para un recién llegado a gentoo.
> 
> Yo lo hago al revés p.ej. : uso el perfil gnome como base y desactivo las uses que no necesito o no quiero tener activadas. Ten en cuenta que el perfil gnome realmente sólo añade las USEs "eds evo gnome gnome-keyring gstreamer nautilus" ( está en /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/gnome ).
> ...

 

Pues viendolo de ese punto de vista creo que no seria mala idea usar "profile", pero y, que pasaria si uso las USE que estas indicando para instalar gnome a mano? Bueno la idea es que vine a gentoo para quedarme y pues tengo las ganas de aprender y creo que haciendolo de la manera dificil pues terminare aprendiendo, ya que vengo de ubuntu y alli practicamente todo es a automatico y eso ha hecho que no aprenda correctamente linux y mi deseo es aprender linux a fondo lo mas que sea posible, quiero aportar a la comunidad linuxera (linux me ha permitido tener trabajo, ya que vivo en una ciudad donde no esta muy difundido el software libre [soy programador] y alguien en mi vio la diferencia ya que aqui todo el mundo lo quiere facil y en cambio trato de obtener el mismo tiempo de respuesta pero de la manera mas optima posible, que se que es lo que linux me ofrece) de la manera que sea que pueda ayudar/aportar se que me costara mucho pero bueno, ese es el precio de estudiar "ingenieria en sistemas" (soy egresado, falta poco y saco mi titulo, pero siento que no se nada =P)

Saludos ^^...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> tengo las ganas de aprender

 

esa es la mentalidad que necesitas para hacerte con gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> que pasaria si uso las USE que estas indicando para instalar gnome a mano? 

 

el resultado es básicamente el mismo sólo que no te enterarás si hay cambios en las USEs o en sus dependencias. De cualqueir manera, para un entorno de escritorio gnome no te llegará con las USEs del perfil gnome, tendrías que añadir seguramente un buen puñao de USEs del perfil desktop ... y si al final vas a añadir lo que viene en ambos perfiles, acabas antes usando los perfiles no crees ?

las USEs que se activan con el perfil desktop son :

```
USE="a52 aac acpi alsa bluetooth branding cairo cdda cdr consolekit dbus dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gdu gif gpm gtk jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 sdl spell startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis udev unicode usb X xcb x264 xml xulrunner xv xvid" 
```

En fin, tu mismo, al final esto es lo bonito de gentoo, tu te lo guisas y tu te lo comes  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> el resultado es básicamente el mismo sólo que no te enterarás si hay cambios en las USEs o en sus dependencias. De cualqueir manera, para un entorno de escritorio gnome no te llegará con las USEs del perfil gnome, tendrías que añadir seguramente un buen puñao de USEs del perfil desktop ... y si al final vas a añadir lo que viene en ambos perfiles, acabas antes usando los perfiles no crees ?
> 
> las USEs que se activan con el perfil desktop son :
> ...

 

hola, pues aun estoy usando el perfil por defecto 

 *Quote:*   

> eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *.....
> ...

 

y con las USE:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

Y al fin he logrado hacerme con la instalacion de gnome, por lo menos ya pase este error, tuve que reinstalar el paquete "x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf" como 2 o 3 veces pero primero haciendo:

```
emerge --sync
```

luego edito el archivo "/etc/portage/package.use" e incluyo los USE de nuevo porque los habia quitado despues de la segunda reinstalacion:

```
x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2[jpeg] X introspection
```

y luego si a emerger gnome:

```
emerge gnome
```

Por lo menos hasta ahoritas va bien

Esperemos hasta mañana (ahoritas son las 00:21) para ver como va, esperemos poder ver el bonito entorno XD

Saludos...

PD: Mañana supongo que me comere mi guisado que se esta cocinando ahora XD

PD2: Y si quisiera instala gnome3, se podria? es recomendable? alguie sabe como hacerlo?

----------

## Luciernaga

http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/gnome-3-a-fondo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865463.html

Todavía no lo he probado ni deseo arriesgarme aún ... con Gentoo.

Ubuntu si lo tengo instalado y .... funciona.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

yo probé gnome3 y me decepcionó bastante, pero pruébalo tu mismo desde luego y saca tus propias conclusiones.

si lo quieres instalar tienes que usar el overlay gnome ( creo que no todo está ya en el árbol oficial, los metapaquetes al menos no).

te sugeriría que usaras layman para esto.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo probé gnome3 y me decepcionó bastante, pero pruébalo tu mismo desde luego y saca tus propias conclusiones.
> 
> si lo quieres instalar tienes que usar el overlay gnome ( creo que no todo está ya en el árbol oficial, los metapaquetes al menos no).
> 
> te sugeriría que usaras layman para esto.
> ...

 

No es por ser vago (lo digo por el hecho de que no intento instalarlo XD) ni nada por el estilo pero, que problemas te dio para que decepcionara de tal manera?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> que problemas te dio para que decepcionara de tal manera?

 

ya empieza en la instalación, me mosqueó el hecho de que tuviera pulseaudio y evolution-data-server como dependencias incondicionales. No entiendo porque hoy en día hay que usar un demonio de sonido por defecto y no tengo intención de usar evolution asi que no entiendo porque tengo que tener su backend instalado si o si.

Una vez instalado ( la instalación fue sin problemas si mal no recuerdo) el nuevo entorno gnome-shell me parece simplemente infumable. Ya dejando de lado el hecho de que si instalo una versión superior espero que al menos vaya tan bien como la anterior ( que no fue el caso), no entiendo que se les pasó por la cabeza a los devs de gnome. Aparte de que un cambio tan drástico por supuesto implica que uno se tiene que acostumbrar a un nuevo entorno ( lo cuál acepto y entiendo), parece que hay cosas que se han hecho simplemente por joder. Quiero decir, un ejemplo claro en mi opinión, si quieres que te aparezca la opción apagar en los menús, hay que pulsar alt al desplegar un menú, no entiendo cuál es el propósito de un escritorio en el que no se puedan poner iconos, no entiendo toda la nueva disposición de los elementos en las distintas vistas, no entiendo porque se necesita aceleración por hardware por defecto cuando no parece que no haya ningún elemento visual que lo necesite, etc. El resultado es en mi opinión un juguete de los desarolladores que no ha tenido apenas pruebas de interactividad / manejabilidad en el mundo real, sino no lo entiendo.

Uso gnome2 todos los días durante al menos 8 horas diarias tanto en mi trabajo como en casa y tras media hora te aseguro que estaba cabreado y frustrado con gnome3. 

Siempre he sido usuario de kde hasta que salió el kde4 ( que me parece tb. infumable) y por eso ahora estoy con gnome2. He probado xfce4 pero si solo ves las dependencias que te instala ya te instalas gnome2-light, no hay grandes diferencias. He usado tb. fluxbox durante mucho tiempo, aún lo uso en varias máquinas, pero por mucho que lo tunees yo al menos nunca he sido capaz de conseguir el nivel de integración y manejabilidad que te pueden ofrecer gnome o kde.

Resumiendo, no veo que me aporta esta nueva version de gnome aparte de quebraderos de cabeza. Idem para kde4. Y esto es una historia triste realmente, porque aparentemente no soy el único que lo ve asi. Quiero decir, en caso de que este sentimiento sea algo generalizado, significa que los 2 mayores entornos gráficos del mundo linux no han sabido llegar a los usuarios en sus nuevas versiones.

Pero insisto, pruébalo y saca tus propias conclusiones, esto es sólo mi opinión.

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   que problemas te dio para que decepcionara de tal manera? 
> 
> ya empieza en la instalación, me mosqueó el hecho de que tuviera pulseaudio y evolution-data-server como dependencias incondicionales. No entiendo porque hoy en día hay que usar un demonio de sonido por defecto y no tengo intención de usar evolution asi que no entiendo porque tengo que tener su backend instalado si o si.
> 
> Una vez instalado ( la instalación fue sin problemas si mal no recuerdo) el nuevo entorno gnome-shell me parece simplemente infumable. Ya dejando de lado el hecho de que si instalo una versión superior espero que al menos vaya tan bien como la anterior ( que no fue el caso), no entiendo que se les pasó por la cabeza a los devs de gnome. Aparte de que un cambio tan drástico por supuesto implica que uno se tiene que acostumbrar a un nuevo entorno ( lo cuál acepto y entiendo), parece que hay cosas que se han hecho simplemente por joder. Quiero decir, un ejemplo claro en mi opinión, si quieres que te aparezca la opción apagar en los menús, hay que pulsar alt al desplegar un menú, no entiendo cuál es el propósito de un escritorio en el que no se puedan poner iconos, no entiendo toda la nueva disposición de los elementos en las distintas vistas, no entiendo porque se necesita aceleración por hardware por defecto cuando no parece que no haya ningún elemento visual que lo necesite, etc. El resultado es en mi opinión un juguete de los desarolladores que no ha tenido apenas pruebas de interactividad / manejabilidad en el mundo real, sino no lo entiendo.
> ...

 

Yo tambien uso gnome al menos 8 horas diarias tanto en mi trabajo como en mi casa, he probado kde y aunque es bueno, no me gusta, tambien he probado xfce4 y no es tan malo y tambien fluxbox pero prefiero gnome, segun las primeras impresiones (comentarios que he leido) pintan de lo mejor a gnome3, pero lo que he leido es que no se puede usar con compiz, y si ese fuera el caso, combinado con tu comentario, no le veo la necesidad de requerir aceleracion grafica ya que no existen efectos de escritorio, anyway, mejor esperare hasta que gnome este estable en el ramal de portage, aunque no seria mala idea de probarlo ya que aprovecho de paso para aprender acerca de los overlays, pero ya que has tenido experiencia, que informacion puntual te ayudo a instalar gnome3?, para tratar de seguir los mismos pasos y no divagar de un foro a otro o de post en post, y como puedo volver al gnome anterior en el caso de que me decepcionara tanto como a ti?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> que informacion puntual te ayudo a instalar gnome3?

 

lo que te puedas encontrar en los foros y en el propio overlay ( http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/gnome.git;a=tree;f=status;h=b5fb6ba8b493ddb5092fb612bd8e7c8bb9221fac;hb=HEAD ). 

No hay un manual que yo sepa, asi de memoria :

- tienes que estar usando ~arch.

- hay que desenmscarar los USE gtk3 e introspection ( creo que ahora tb. hay que desenmascarar clutter pero no tengo ni idea). Creas el archivo /etc/portage/profile/use.mask y añades ahi -introspection, -gtk3 y -clutter, uno por línea y con el - delante.

- layman -a gnome

- en el overlay están los archivos (un)mask/keywords para que los enlaces, así no tienes que andar desenmascarando a machete.

- emerge -av lo que sea

Te encontrarás que vas a tener que compilar un huevo de paquetes por lo de la USE introspection, por el USE gtk3 eran solo dos o tres si mal no recuerdo.Quizás lo mejor antes de añadir el overlay es que hagas un emerge -auDN @world @system, recompiles todo el churro de paquetes que te va a escupir y luego añadas el overlay para luego instalar el nuevo gnome.

En el overlay está el gnome3.0.2, pero tienen tb. un head "gnome-next" al que ahora mismo están añadiendo los ebuilds de la segunda beta de gnome-3.2 ( 3.1.91).

Para deshacer todo esto, tan sólo hazlo a la inversa, no hay mas que eso creo yo. Yo de ti esperaría un poco porque el gnome-3.2 va a salir ahora en septiembre y los ebuilds estarían listos quizás un par de semanas despues.

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Yo de ti esperaría un poco porque el gnome-3.2 va a salir ahora en septiembre y los ebuilds estarían listos quizás un par de semanas despues.
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues bueno, seguire tu consejo, espera hasta que terminen de añadir los nuevos ebuilds de la nueva version de gnome, supongo que cuando lo hagan seguitran en overlay y habria que instalarlo asi como lo has hecho verdad?

Saludos....

----------

